# Using Sonic RecordNow to make bootable CD from ISO file



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

I downloaded The Ultimate Boot CD so that I can create a bootable CD because my new Dell doesn't have a floppy drive. Now, the download came as a .ISO file and I'm having trouble getting this onto a cd and then being able to boot with it as it's supposed to be.

How would I use Sonic RecordNow (came pre-installed on my new Dell) to put this ISO onto a CD-RW so that the disk will allow me to boot my computer from the CD so that I can run Ranish Partition Manager to partition my drive?

I've already screwed up a couple CD-RW's trying to format them and one CD-R by simply burning the .ISO to the disk which doesn't allow me to boot with it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to burn it as an image file. I'm not sure about Record Now, since I don't use it, but most burning applications have no trouble with image files. Why don't you just download DeepBurner, it's a free CD burning application that will handle ISO files properly.

Note that an ISO file is NOT burned as data, but rather an image, a special format that basically tells the burning application to lay it on the CD unaltered.


----------



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

I just did it using DeepBurner. Very nice interface and it was nice and simple to use. Will definately continue using it instead of RecordNow.

Now to set up a Thread to move on to the fact that either Ranish PM can't partition an NTFS drive, or I that I just need help figuring out how to do so. It's really getting to be a pain in the butt trying to get my new drive partitioned. (I may end up having to resort to paying $70 for Partition Magic 8)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I admit to having not ever tried Ranish, since I have PM, I just use it.


----------



## caper6201 (Aug 8, 2004)

You can download iso buster here http://www.smart-projects.net/isobuster/ iso buster will extrac the files and you can then send them to a folder, you can then burn it so its a bootable cd


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's pointless to extract the files from an ISO if you want to burn the image, you just burn the image! FWIW, I believe that's what he's already done...


----------



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, I used DeepBurner as all I wanted to do for now was burn the ISO with a simple couple steps straight to the CD. I'm probably even going to upgrade to the DeepBurner Pro Beta for their beta testing of it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm stuck on Nero, and it's never failed me, or I'd probably consider using DeepBurner, it worked fine when I tried it.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

johnwill said:


> I'm stuck on Nero, and it's never failed me, or I'd probably consider using DeepBurner, it worked fine when I tried it.


Nero always gives me problems when I burn CD's using *.CUE* files. Have any of you used CDRWIN before or know of another good app to burn *.CUE* files with?

Rollin


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Really, I've burned a number of CUE/BIN files without any issue with Nero. FWIW, I use 5.5.10.56, the last of the version 5 releases.


----------

